# hang around and clubbing in HK



## diestimme (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi there,

I am looking for some native Hong Kong People...relaxing and clubbing.

I am coming to HK Dec 27th this year. 

I am 32 years old, and I like......PAAAAAAAAAAARTY.

So drop me a line...

THX


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Just walk around Central (LKF) and Wanchai and you will end up where theres alcohol and expats. JW


----------

